# General subwoofer thread.



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

*General subwoofer thread; setup, choices, et cetera.*

There are many subwoofer threads but I don't see any threads where subwoofers can be discussed in general: not manufacture specific. The purpose of this thread is so anybody can come in and discuss their situation, irregardless of the subwoofer they own as in; I own this manufacture's subwoofer, based on what you have or your experience, what do you suggest?

That way nobody will be self-conscience about discussing subwoofers that are not in the threads title. I would expect the thread to be open to pretty much any direction it wants to go from room measuring software, room correction software to which subwoofer in a price range gives the best bang for the buck.

Ask your questions as everybody here will be happy to help with your concerns.

...:sn:


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Good idea Bee! I always thought there should be a general purpose sub thread on here. I'm curious to see if it will catch on.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

pddufrene said:


> Good idea Bee! I always thought there should be a general purpose sub thread on here. I'm curious to see if it will catch on.


Thanks!

I hope it does. I have a pair of subs that aren't SVS or PSA but those are the popular subwoofer threads. It makes it hard to discuss subwoofers that aren't in the manufacture's thread.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I like this too. Thought I'd share this to spark something. (Positive of course). M&K is a cool company, and i thought this would play to ambiguity, since I've not seen an M&K thread. I read this in my paper version. What'd ya think?
http://www.soundandvision.com/category/subwoofer-reviews


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> What'd ya think?
> 
> http://www.soundandvision.com/category/subwoofer-reviews


Me? Based on the Sound&Vision review, it reads like one is buying a way overpriced subwoofer. I'm sorry I can't be the positive spark you where hoping for. At the price of this subwoofer I'd be inclined to buy a JTR Captivator S2 or a pair of Rythmik FV15HPs.

What makes this subwoofer a value play?

The FV15HP has "Direct Servo" to immediately balance the driver and has a 600w RMS amplifier with PEQ settings and adjustable damping factors and being ported one can tune the sub, output vs depth of extension by blocking up one of the ports. And with one of the ports blocked up, one can still feel waves of air coursing across the floor, ten feet away. The first few comments by readers and comments by the author are very telling indeed.

...

At $3,200.00, I would expect to have my world rocked as would be the case if one bought a Seaton Sound or Funk Audio subwoofer.

I'm an end user, not a studio guy that's in the business of laying down tracks so in a sound studio, I'm happy to concede my choices may not be the best for studio purchase and use.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Beeman458 said:
I'm an end user, not a studio guy that's in the business of laying down tracks so in a sound studio, I'm happy to concede my choices may not be the best for studio purchase and use.
Bee, this is for home use. The reason I thought it would play to your thread was because it seemed like it wasn't tied to anything here(yet). Fwiw, i totally agree. If i 3k to drop on a sub, I'm pretty sure Id have a new triax here already! 
It seemed to me, that the reviewer, was overselling a little here. 
I just thought I'd drop somethin in the pot to get it stirred, since it seemed a little quiet. That's all.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> I just thought I'd drop somethin in the pot to get it stirred, since it seemed a little quiet. That's all.


Thanks for the effort. Agreed. 




My hopes are over the days, weeks and months, folks will be able to get obtuse or detached questions answered so we can get some general subwoofer discussion going.


----------

